# spielt noch jemand sc2



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

i wollte mal fragen wer nich alles von euch sc2 am spielen ist. wenn es noch ein paar sind könnte man ja abend mal ein paar runden spielen


----------



## 10203040 (16. März 2014)

Ich hab es mir gerade vor etwa einer Stunde gekauft :p.


----------



## Pillax (16. März 2014)

nurnoch arcade ab und an mal. ranked in der ladder bin ich einfach zu schlecht


----------



## Finallin (16. März 2014)

Spiele ich immernoch viel und gern, bestes RTS meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

was würdet ihr davon halten wenn wir uns mal auf ein paar runden treffen? ts kann ich zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (12. April 2014)

Also ich spiele es noch ziemlich häufig ^^ momentan eigentlich DAS Spiel was ich am pc spiele. Wir können gerne mal ein paar Runden machen wenn du mir deine Liga und Rasse verrätst .


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

Wenn ich Spiele , dann Spiele ich selten nur noch und wenn dann Arcade.
Ab und zu auch gegen KI .
Aber kein Rangliste mehr.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. April 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei


Bin totaler Noob


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele es weiterhin regelmäßig, allerdings nur im 2v2 mit meinem alten Nachbarn zusammen. Das machen wir seit Erscheinen so, sodass es schon Tradition hat.


----------



## callisto1987 (29. Juni 2014)

Hey suche auch noch ein paar buddies.


----------



## Goyoma (29. Juni 2014)

Bei mir kackt der Update Launcher immer ab. Ich liebe dieses Game so sehr aber es lädt kein Update mehr runter..


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Juli 2014)

Ich Spiel momentan öfters mal. 
Bin auf dem Weg in Platin.


----------



## Bash0r (7. Juli 2014)

Stimmt. Sc2 gibt es ja auch noch. Könnte ich auch mal wieder ein bisschen anfangen. Nach 1 Monat normalem Spielen sollte auch Platin wieder locker drin sein schätze ich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Juli 2014)

In der neuen Season probiere ich jetzt mal Zerg aus, gefällt mir bisher am besten.
Bin zwar nur auf High Silber Niveau, aber spiele ja auch erst seit 3 Tagen Zerg.


----------



## zerrocool88 (16. Juli 2014)

Also zerg wird ab High Dia Mega schwer. Sobald ein hütet terraner kommt ist es garnicht mal so leicht. Habe ziemlich lange T gespielt und bin dann auch auf Z gewechselt.


----------



## xEbo (16. Juli 2014)

Von Zeit zu Zeit spiele ich ein paar Spiele. Aber meißtens nur Übungsspiele, keine ranked. h8 cheese


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte Interesse

Bin zwar Anfänger aber naja


----------



## SilentWarrior_13 (7. August 2014)

ICH WERDE SPIELEN.
BALD.
SEHR BALD.

Wenn mein neuer PC da ist....


----------



## eRaTitan (23. August 2014)

Ich spiele relativ häufig StarCraft II.


----------



## Soulzerker (24. August 2014)

Ich spiele es recht selten. Kann vielleicht in Legacy of the Void joinen.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. August 2014)

Ich spiele es auch noch.

Leider spielt keiner aus meinem Freundeskreis StarCraft II.

Vielleicht können wir mal zusammenspielen


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. August 2014)

Ich biete mich mal zum Spielen an, Cartendole#639 high Gold Niveau. 
Der Code ist nur aus dem Kopf, gucke später nochmal genau nach.


----------



## zerrocool88 (24. August 2014)

In welchen Ligen seid ihr denn so unterwegs ?^^


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Ich fange gerade an, überlege aber, ob ich nicht gleich mehr in Richtung Casting/Commentating gehen möchte.


----------

